# Aquarium bridge



## conspirator

Just completed it yesterday. and fishes are swimming through it as well. Got to scrub it clean though. Lots of fingerprints. :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## mec102778

Awesome, that's my next step with the 10G planted tanks. Ran into a little snag with getting the set up completed but almost there. What method did you use to fill the bridge?


----------



## conspirator

I just put a pipe inside it and sucked the air out. You have to make sure the whole bridge is airtight.


----------



## mec102778

Oh yeah I made sure it was air tight.

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/?action=view&current=BridgeConstruction.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/th_BridgeConstruction.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

Here's just about the entire build process.

Water Bridge Project pictures by mec102778 - Photobucket


----------



## Suenell

kewl!


----------



## mjsullivan204

It looks awesome. Pat yourself on the back!!!


----------



## conspirator

Heres a step by step instruction of making aqua-bridge:
Connect Two Aquariums : The Aquarium Bridge | The Real Owner


----------



## jrman83

Looks cool, but I can see it being a challenge to light any hopes of both being planted, if that is the way you wanted to go. Even not planted it sort of looks like lighting both tanks could be a little weird, like in the pic. Water changes would be a hassle, depending on how hard it is to get water going between again. I like the concept.


----------



## KMoss

this is a great project! thanks for sharing.


----------



## RobertTheFish

Well, I would guess you could lengthen the vertical pieces so it would go deeper into the water, to make water changes easier. You just wouldn't lower past that point.

I have a question though:

I keep only bettas at this time and as you likely know, they need a gulp of air here an there.

As long as everything is air tight, can you leave a small amount of air in the top of the bridge so a fish could get a breath of air?


----------



## conspirator

definitely! You can put bubbles in there or keep a little pocket of air at the top.


----------



## RobertTheFish

AHA! 
Perfect!

I think I'll fill completely, then stick an airstone in there, and turn it on until I have the desired air pocket!


----------



## GraphicGr8s

You don't really need an air pocket in the bridge. The bettas will go down into the tank to get to the surface. They're not as dumb as you think.


----------



## RobertTheFish

Sorry, I work in technical support. I live in Murphy's World and I have found that all creatures will surprise you, no matter how dumb you already think they are, sooner or later they will prove themselves even dumber.


----------



## majerah1

Hahahaha!Yes they can be dumb sometimes thats for sure.I was spawning a beautiful platinum HM pair,and the idiot male kept stunning himself.He even tried to wrap the female,and she swam out,lol.he had her upside down.

Now my macs,the female is holding as well as the male.Shes not sposed to.Also they are sposed to hide,yet he comes to the side of the tank to talk to me.Weird little fish.


----------



## conspirator

Yeah dumb fishes is something to worry about. Specially when emptying the bridge make sure no fish gets in. I had a tragic accident where I left the bridge to empty and a guppy ended up inside the bridge in distress. Luckily I saw it in time to rescue it. Apparently fishes don't know when the water level is going down.

But I haven't yet had problem with any trapped fish who couldn't find its way out.


----------



## RobertTheFish

I am considering adding an auto top-off kit from Chicago Sensor for when I do water changes. It would just pump fresh in as I vacuum it out and I won't have to refill the bridge.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

RobertTheFish said:


> Sorry, I work in technical support. I live in Murphy's World and I have found that all creatures will surprise you, no matter how dumb you already think they are, sooner or later they will prove themselves even dumber.


I know people like that! Actually at times I think fish may be smarter than those people.


----------



## RobertTheFish

It's coming!!! My bridge is coming!

Ha. I'm still setting up the 30 gallon at left, as you can see. Taking my time filtering, testing, planting, etc.

Also taking my time actually building the bridge, but I found some spare glass in the barn, so we're getting close.

Made the stand over 4th of July holiday.










PS
The rocking horse will NOT be allowed to play in the tanks.
No rocking horses were harmed in the making of this photo.


----------



## RobertTheFish

mec102778 said:


> <a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/?action=view&current=BridgeConstruction.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/Water%20Bridge%20Project/th_BridgeConstruction.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


I wanted to do this, but where did you find clear CPVC that you could actually afford to buy?


----------



## Markpolo123

great job!!!


----------



## mxkilla450

pretty awesome!


----------



## conspirator

After building the aqua bridge I extended this pipe from my power filter to make a water pump. The water circulation through the aqua bridge means the water stays level at all time. So the water is flowing throughout both tanks.


----------

